# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  LuDo Koi : LIEM KUJAKU Tosai Keeping Contest

## Saung Koi

*Kali ini LuDo Koi bekerjasama dengan Hendra Liemanto...mempersembahkan sekaligus memperkenalkan Kujaku Surabaya.
Untuk bersama2 kita belajar memilih dan keeping Koi ber metalik
Varietas KUJAKU dari Surabaya, LIEM KOI FARM
Sebanyak 30 Ekor* *dengan size rata-rata 20 cm*, *umur 4-5 bulan*
*Indukan Marusei vs Kaneko size 70 bu
*
Peraturan KC :

1. Acara berlangsung selama 6 bulan mulai  01 Oktober 2013 hingga 01 April 2014

2. Ikan dapat dilihat dan dipilih/dibid pada * 26 September 2013 mulai pukul 00.00 wsk* sampai dengan *30 September 2013 pukul 20.05 wsk* 
Ket : Jika dalam kurun waktu 20:01 smp 20:05 ada bid, maka Lelang utk semua ikan *diperpanjang 5 menit dari BID TERAKHIR*.
  Contoh : ada bid di 20:03, maka Lelang diperpanjang s/d 20:08, jika  ada bid lagi di 20:08, maka Lelang diperpanjang s/d 20:13, dan  seterusnya.
*Sampai pd 5 menit terakhir TIDAK ada BID, maka Lelang dinyatakan BERAKHIR*.

3. Harga ikan per ekor ditentukan secara *Lelang dg start masing2 ikan di Rp. 100.000,- Kelipatan minimal 20.000*

4. Foto FINAL selesai masa periode keeping contest paling lambat diposting di http://www.koi-s.org ato dikirim ke [email protected] pada 5 April 2014 dan hasil penjurian akan diumumkan di http://www.koi-s.org pada 10 April 2014

5. Hadiah bagi pemenang keeping contest adalah sebagai berikut:
a. Juara  :First: : 5% dari hasil penjualan berupa uang tunai
b. Juara  :Second: : 3% dari hasil penjualan berupa uang tunai
c. Juara  :Third: : 2% dari hasil penjualan berupa uang tunai

6. 3% hasil penjualan untuk Koi-s

7.  Pelunasan dan pengiriman ikan maksimal beres dalam 3 hari, jika    pemenang lelang tidak konfirm smp 3 hari, akan diberikan kepada pemenang    kedua ato ketiga...*jika tetap tidak ada konfirmasi, maka Panitia berhak menjual ikan tsb dg bebas.*

8. Harga final lelang, belum termasuk ongkos kirim dan packing styrofoam ( ditanggung pemenang lelang )

*) Panitia berhak merubah/menambahkan peraturan yang ada untuk kepentingan banyak pihak dalam acara keeping contest ini. 

Foto-foto Liem Kf Kujaku F1 Marusei Kaneko :

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Koq pada belum tidur malah kenceng balapan to ya... :Israel:

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## genadhi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

ikutan, L8 100rb

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oceania

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oceania

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Om Demmy muantaffffs pilihannya ........................ :Doh:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Om LDJ,
Baru mau tergolek miring, ngintip status bid .................................ehhh, udah ditimpain jagoannya. Bentar lagi udah lenyap namanya.
Ya udah ahh, daripada dimarahin Om Demmmy, ikut Om LDJ aja ..................................................  bangun2 ditikungan akhir aja.... :Wave:

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## genadhi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bennytaruna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

L10 @140rb ...

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rediansyah

L7 - 100rb

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

ealah, gpp om victor.. justru karna demenannya juga di lirik orang lain artinya kan bagus tuh ikannya ... soalnya saya masih belajar liat ikan... masih belum ngerti2 amat...  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stormeffect

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bennytaruna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stormeffect

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

L 14 = 320

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Om Bobby kalo mau, nanti saya bagi ................soalnya nanggung banget jumlahnya. Jangan ribut tapi ya ...... boleh bid khan ?


silahkan om epoe . :Dance:  . saya hanya menyimak aja . :Tape2:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Wuih...asyik ya ada kolomnya... :Becky:

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

L 13 : 180.000

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bennytaruna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

coba tambah L13 = 180

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

ah bisa saja om epoe , Om Bob ya yg bilang dpt warisan , cari duit sendiri Om Epoe cuma saya dari kecil memang sdh senang ikan kok Om

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Ya hitung2 dapetnya 1-2 ikan lagi kalo juara.  :Third:  :Third:  :Third:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rediansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rediansyah

L11 --> 320rb

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Ikan dapat dilihat dan dipilih/dibid pada * 26 September 2013 mulai pukul 00.00 wsk* sampai dengan *30 September 2013 pukul 20.05 wsk* 
Ket : Jika dalam kurun waktu 20:01 smp 20:05 ada bid, maka Lelang utk semua ikan *diperpanjang 5 menit dari BID TERAKHIR*.
  Contoh : ada bid di 20:03, maka Lelang diperpanjang s/d 20:08, jika  ada bid lagi di 20:08, maka Lelang diperpanjang s/d 20:13, dan  seterusnya.
*Sampai pd 5 menit terakhir TIDAK ada BID, maka Lelang dinyatakan BERAKHIR*.

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> no 20 om : 260 rb





> Maaf om ardy. L28 : 180rb


Rekap :

L1 Rp.   100.000,- by ...

L2 Rp. 100.000,- by ep

L3 Rp. 180.000,- by bengkong

L4 Rp. 100.000,- by Gom Sirait

L5 Rp. 100.000,- by viktor

L6 Rp. 100.000,- by ...

L7 Rp. 100.000,- by Rediansyah

L8 Rp. 120.000,- by   stormeffect

L9 Rp. 100.000,- by beearacer

L10 Rp. 220.000,- by   bengkong

L11 Rp. 320.000,- by pependaus810

L12 Rp. 100.000,- by ...

L13 Rp. 200.000,- by viktor

L14 Rp. 1.000.000,- by Gom Sirait

L15 Rp. 120.000,- by viktor

L16 Rp. 100.000,- by ...

L17 Rp. 100.000,- by viktor

L18 Rp. 140.000,- by ardy

L19 Rp. 100.000,- by Rediansyah

L20 Rp. 260.000,- by BOBBYASWIN

L21 Rp. 240.000,- by viktor

L22 Rp. 160.000,- by viktor

L23 Rp. 100.000,- by ep

L24 Rp. 160.000,- by Gom Sirait

L25 Rp. 100.000,- by viktor

L26 Rp. 120.000,- by bengkong

L27 Rp. 100.000,- by viktor

L28 Rp. 180.000,- by m_yogaswara

L29 Rp. 200.000,- by demmy

L30 Rp. 120.000,- by bengkong

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bennytaruna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

kata Arnold Swaz : *I'M BACK* ................ :Cool2:  , jegregg !!! (suara senjata dikokang) ........... eng ing eng ................. (lagu forge the steel dimainkan .......jgleng jgleng jgleng ..)
*showtime dude* ...  :Flame: 

L1 Rp.   100.000,- by ...

L2 Rp.   100.000,- by ep

L3 Rp.   180.000,- by bengkong

L4 Rp.   100.000,- by Gom Sirait

L5 Rp.   100.000,- by viktor

L6 Rp.   100.000,- by ...

L7 Rp.   120.000,- by epoe

L8 Rp.   120.000,- by stormeffect

L9 Rp.   100.000,- by beearacer

L10 Rp.   220.000,- by bengkong

L11 Rp.   340.000,- by epoe

L12 Rp.   100.000,- by ...

L13 Rp.   220.000,- by epoe

L14 Rp.   1.000.000,- by Gom Sirait

L15 Rp.   140.000,- by epoe

L16 Rp.   100.000,- by ...

L17 Rp.   100.000,- by viktor

L18 Rp.   160.000,- by epoe

L19 Rp.   100.000,- by Rediansyah

L20 Rp.   260.000,- by BOBBYASWIN

L21 Rp.   240.000,- by viktor

L22 Rp.   200.000,- by epoe

L23 Rp.   100.000,- by ep

L24 Rp.   180.000,- by epoe

L25 Rp.   100.000,- by viktor

L26 Rp.   140.000,- by epoe

L27 Rp.   100.000,- by viktor

L28 Rp.   180.000,- by m_yogaswara

L29 Rp.   200.000,- by demmy

L30 Rp.   140.000,- by epoe

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

met malem juga boss Dodo. kirain misik di Puncak ama Don Koi-s lainnya  :Painkiller:

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

L13 : 240.000

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

L10, L13, L15 @ Rp.300.000  ::

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

L-13 Rp 320rb

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bennytaruna

L 6 100, l 27 120

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> L 2 = 140rb Om Lukas ...............................................


Rekap :
L1 Rp. 100.000,- by ...
L2 Rp. 140.000,- by epoe
L3 Rp. 400.000,- by Gom Sirait
L4 Rp. 120.000,- by bengkong
L5 Rp. 100.000,- by viktor
L6 Rp. 120.000,- by m_yogaswara
L7 Rp. 140.000,- by baruna02
L8 Rp. 200.000,- by samalo
L9 Rp. 100.000,- by beearacer
L10 Rp. 300.000,- by allicante
L11 Rp. 380.000,- by Narto Kusnadi
L12 Rp. 100.000,- by ...
L13 Rp. 340.000,- by epoe
L14 Rp. 1.000.000,- by Gom Sirait
L15 Rp. 300.000,- by allicante
L16 Rp. 100.000,- by ...
L17 Rp. 100.000,- by viktor
L18 Rp. 160.000,- by epoe
L19 Rp. 100.000,- by Rediansyah
L20 Rp. 300.000,- by BOBBYASWIN
L21 Rp. 300.000,- by viktor
L22 Rp. 200.000,- by epoe
L23 Rp. 100.000,- by ep
L24 Rp. 200.000,- by koikulo
L25 Rp. 100.000,- by viktor
L26 Rp. 140.000,- by epoe
L27 Rp. 120.000,- by bennytaruna
L28 Rp. 220.000,- by pependaus810
L29 Rp. 200.000,- by demmy
L30 Rp. 140.000,- by epoe

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

> Om Gom udah tau permainannya jadi dr awal dia kasih tau, ini ikan gue ................jangan pegang2 nanti infeksi 1jt


 :Cool2:  :Cool2:  :Cool2:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

ikan No.1 dahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

L24. 220rb zieco

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

L 2 om epoe dilepas ya

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Sampai menit 17 gak ada bid...berakhir

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

> *CONGRATULATION to ALL WINNERS
> Have a Nice Keeping
> *
> L1 Rp. 100.000,- by epoe
> L2 Rp. 200.000,- by ardy
> L3 Rp. 400.000,- by Gom Sirait
> L4 Rp. 120.000,- by bengkong
> L5 Rp. 100.000,- by viktor
> L6 Rp. 120.000,- by m_yogaswara
> ...


selamat ya buat pemenang..

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

> Om LDJ, ikan mayan tuh ............liat aja nanti setelah 6 bulan.


iya om, mudah2an diijinkan sama panitia n peserta lainnya  :Pray:

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

*Ikan Kujaku gini .*......................dapet hadiah lucky draw kue !  :Eek2: 



Nanti setelah 6 bulan keeping, baru tau semua ya .......ini sebetulnya ikan paling terakhir dalam ranking 30 ikan, jadi ngambil ini hanya utk membuktikan ini bukan yg paling jelek .....dalam KC atau GO ternyata ikan masih hidup saja sudah bagus banget ....................banyak yg mati selam dikarantina atau lincat dan dimakan kucing (spt ikan saya).  :Sick:

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Oya...bagi partisipant yang mau ambil ikan pada waktu show zna...bisa pm sy ya...thanx.

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

*LIEM KUJAKU Tosai Keeping Contest 				*
* 01 Oktober 2013 hingga 01 April 2014

Varietas KUJAKU dari Surabaya, LIEM KOI FARM
Sebanyak 30 Ekor* *dengan size rata-rata 20 cm*, *umur 4-5 bulan*
*Indukan Marusei vs Kaneko size 70 bu*

Harga rata2 sekitar Rp. 170.000

..................................................  ...........................................ikan akan menjadi sekitar 40-45Cm sizenya, pada saat itu sudah bisa dilelang dg harga awal Rp. 1 juta.
(ngasih makan abiz berapa ?  ............................................ paling juga 100.000 juga per ekor selama 6 bulan) .......................selamat membuktikan !  :Hippie:

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Iya om Sama aja, alias :
Saung Koi = Lukas = 1/2 * Ludokoi

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

ikanku besok baru nyampek.........  :Cry: ......... :Cry:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

> Ooooooo ikan incaranku diambil Cak Narto, gara2 BlackBerry lemottt telat ngangkat


heheheheee....om epoe khan uda dapat banyak,om tuh yg 13 juga incaran q  :Target: 
Bagus ga,om yg L 11 ini?

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> Sorry Om Lukas, nanya Om do lelang sebelah. Jadi berapa nilai transfernya? Alamat saya dan agen tujuan sama. Kapan bisa kirim?


Besok pagi bisa sy kirim Om Epoe...ato klo Om ke Bandung tgl 5...bisa sy bawain n ketemu di show ZNA

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

> *Om Narto*,
> Bisa lihat juga referensi lelang KC Kujaku Kaneko eks LudoKoi bbrp bulan lalu, disana banyak ikan yang memenuhi semua syarat diatas dg baik ............. dan saat ini, kalo kolamnya cocok dan makanan hi-grow....... biasanya rata2 sudah sekitar 45cm keatas (dari sekitar 37-40Cm saat lelang). Dan kalo dipelihara di kolam dg matahari full, warnanya makin jadi metalicnya (untuk merah/kuningnya biar tebal perlu makanan pendorong color). 
> Saran dan referensi yg bagus,om epoe 
> 
> Kolam hobbiest disini ajib2, ada yg cocoknya untuk pelihara shiro aja, ada yg spesialis showa, dan ada yang jagoan Asagi, maupun yg cocok untuk Goshiki (biasanya kolam dingin), atau yg cocok untuk Kujaku, atawa ada yg bisa cepat tumbuhnya/bongsor dalam waktu singkat spt kolam CKK-Lombok ; tetapi umumnya bagus untuk sanke dan kohaku.
> 
> Nah, Om Narto perlu eksperimen, kolamnya cocok untuk pelihara apa ............. tentu semua parameter air kolam, jenis dan kapasitas filters, banyaknya terekspos matahari, serta "cara mengelola kolamnya", harus dapat didokumentasikan dan dimonitor terus (saya sendiri ngga disiplin soalnya).
> 
> Terakhir, dari suatu volume kolam tertentu dan volume/jenis filter tertentu, hanya boleh diisi ikan berapa besar/panjang dan berapa ekor. Sekali lagi untuk yg ini saya paling tidak disiplin dan nekad (sekarang sdh 81 ekor yg sebagian jumbo dalam kolam/filter 15 ton). Ngga usah ditiru ....karena ini hanya 1 orang saja . Yg lain rata2 kolam 25 ton diisi hanya maks 10 ekor ikan.
> ...


Saran dan referensi yg bagus,om epoe  :Hug:

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Happy2 Om...semua senang
Sy senang...Om Liem senang...My Brother senang
Partisipant senang...dapet Kujaku kualitas ok n harga sangat amat terjangkau
Om Epoe juga senang besok...santai dipinggir kolam sambil makan Roti hadiah dr LuDo Koi 
 :Dance:  :Bounce:  :Nod:  :Ranger:  :Pop2:  :Hungry:

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Kujaku nya om Liem ciamik


iya nih , bagus kok ikannya ......

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

> Too all Lucky Draws...hari2 ini sy kirim ya...langsung ke alamat masing2
> Kecuali setelah hari kamis, klo dapet ikan lg dr LuDo Koi...akan sy ikutkan didalam box ikan.
> Thanx Again...
> Om Ep n Om LDJ...perlu di keeping itu ikan...siapa tau 6 bulan kedepan lbh bawa hoki


Siyaaap Om Lukas, saya akan perhatikan dan jagain supaya dapat makanan terus (soalnya ikannya paling kicik) .........selamat dapet Hoki lagi Om Leopold.  :Rockon:

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

> Ini masih jalan2 ke Bandung ada koan dangan sambil liat ikan di tempat Om Lukas, dia syg sibuk banget perispan ngirim ikan ...... Nanti kalo pi
> ulang sy janji mo kirim foto kolam nekad Saya, ngga ada yg istimewa ......ke jail nekad nya saja, Tomsk ngga karantina ikan langsung ce pling


Sakti om  ::

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Dipinggir kolam sambil liat ikan dan cerita2 ttg Om Epoe...terperangak sy krn ada beberapa ikan tanpa karantina langsung cemplung kolam dan ikan smp sekarang sehat n nafsu makan bagus.
Ada juga yang cuma karantina 3 hari...sudah gak sabar n kasian ikan puasa...cemplung lg...cemplung lg...cemplung lg...
Kayaknya ikan2 disana sangat amat senang sekali punya majikan seperti Om Epoe  :Cheer2:  :Flame:  :Target:

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

L6 msh ada dan siap mengimbangi sodara2nya  :Peace:

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bennytaruna

Masih hidup tp kuq amcur yaaa..growthnya ga bagus..sama kotor..nubie nie ga bs ngekeep juga

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

> Mantabs....sukses nich om yogas utk BS nya..bilang sama yg bikin...rapi2 ya...hahahahahahaha


Kl yg bikin Insya Allah jaminan mutu om, tinggal milih media yg sesuai kemampuan dompet aja om... :Rockon:

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Junneuy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bennytaruna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Kkalau bisa foto pertama dapet ikutin juga biar gampang beefoer afternya :Thumb:

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> wah   udah ada yg update.. btw ini terakhir post foto nya tgl 5 atau tgl 31? di halaman pertama agak bingung bacanya. mau puasain ikan dulu.


4. Foto FINAL selesai masa periode keeping contest paling lambat diposting di http://www.koi-s.org ato dikirim ke [email protected] pada *5 April 2014* dan hasil penjurian akan diumumkan di http://www.koi-s.org pada 10 April 2014

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Wah..banyak jg ya yg penasaran..padahal bukan ikan bagus..  :: 

Porsi makan diset dikit2 pake autofeeder made in om Evendee krn sering ditinggal dinas luar kota..tp parameter air dijagain sm bapak mertua..  :Rockon: 

Pakan dimix pakai LC all in one dan LC complete color dg pola 5 hari all in one 2 hari complete color

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Ayo om Samalo ditunggu update fotonya, biar kujakunya pada reuni lg dimari hihihihi :Yo:

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## michaelsheen

wah ikan nya om yogaswara ciamik banget om,bs bagi2 resepnya gak om,dikasih pakan apa ni om bs keren gini?pakai pakan import ya om?mohon bimbingannya om,jgn pelit resepnya om.hahahaha

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## genadhi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## genadhi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## michaelsheen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

wuih mantap ini, calon juara nih. bersih n cakep. salut om

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## samalo

soalnya saya sering nanya2 ke om han, om yogaswara.

saya termasuk salah satu hobiis yang tidak seberuntung hobiis lain yang bisa keep ikan di kolam sungguhan  ::

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Mantap om Ardy, kita sama2 nubie, sy mlh minta tolong tmn yg motoin 15 koi di foto, 5 loncat keluar  :Twitch:

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

> kalo saya ikan ny saya putar-putar dulu biar klenger pasti ikan ny agak tenang


Hahaha masa sih ? Alami sekali..
Lihat dong videonya ..seru juga klo bisa

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*FINAL* *Update Liem Kujaku Keeping Contest*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Menunggu Judging ya...Bro Dodo yang followup Juri  :Couch2:

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> saya L21 dan L8 dah....btw om stanley nmr 38 dan 36 yg mana ya?


o iya...  sorry, maaf sekali...
maksudnya no.L8 dan L10....

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> Alhamdulillah, terima kasih om Dodo, om Liem dan om2 panitia utk vote yg diberikan. Hadiah akan sy berikan pd istri krn sebetulnya yg melakukan feeding tiap harinya dia hahaha sy hanya fokus pd waterkeeping. Hasil yg nubie dpt rasanya keberuntungan saja krn dr awal KC smp 2 minggu lalu, sistem kolam nubie senantiasa mengalami perubahan (perubahan yg bertahap) disesuaikan dgn kemampuan dompet hihihi Adapun rata2 parameter yg nubie coba pertahankan adl sbb:
> 
> Amonia 0 (sumber 0)
> Nitrit 0 (sumber 0)
> Nitrat 10-25 (sumber 0)
> PH 7 (sumber 6.
> TDS 60-80 (sumber 20-30)
> DO >7
> Suhu 25-27
> ...


selamat ya om yoga... istrinya support banget sampai feeding tiap hari..... :First:

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kacanggaring

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

L4 mayan juara 4 hehehe

----------

